

Google Fiber + The Pyramid = Something Awesome - jpdugan
http://coroutine.com/blog/4-Putting-Two-and-Two-Together

======
clavalle
Doesn't the Mississippi flood in spectacular fashion once in a while? In a
contest between the Great River and the World's Largest Datacenter, there is
little question of the victor.

~~~
rbranson
Not on the bluff side, fortunately. It would have to basically double in
measurement to even come close to jeopardizing the Pyramid.

------
rbranson
Also... cheap, renewable hydroelectric energy from the TVA.

------
Groxx
That's a pretty good idea... granted, my city did just rename a street to
Google something-or-other (I forget) in an attempt to out-suck-up other
locations and I'd LOVE to get it, but that pyramid would be iconic and high-
profile. Something along those lines might just win, especially if they went
for renewable energy.

------
mdinstuhl
Our central location won't hurt either. I will get behind this initiative but
only if it include a provision to add running blue lights up the corners of
the pyramid like some gamer's modded chassis.

------
vkdelta
Blog down - 404

~~~
ramidarigaz
Google cache:

[http://74.125.95.132/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&h...](http://74.125.95.132/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=zqY&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-
US%3Aofficial&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fcoroutine.com%2Fblog%2F4-Putting-Two-and-
Two-Together&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=)

~~~
jpdugan
Thanks for that. The resizing task at Rackspace Cloud has been at 98% for 30
minutes. Awesome.

------
seanb
So the idea is to turn a large empty building into a datacenter.. How is this
interesting or original?

Google asks what new business types would become possible given a lot of
bandwidth, and you answer "datacenters!" ...

Why does this sort of thing get attention?

